# Lassie Natural Way?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi guys! My pooch has been great feeding RAW, but I have a friend that feeds his female Lassie Natural Way Lamb & Rice. He was asking what I thought about it. 

I have no opinions on dry food one way or the other, but I thought I'd ask here. http://www.lassie.com/naturalway/natural-way-flash.htm 

Any comments or opinions are appreciated. Thanks as always.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Not too impressive. It's a little below the quality of Canidae (old formula) or Fromm adult. Not horrible foo though. There certianly is worse stuff out there. 

What is the cost for the stuff? IMO, it's all about value. It's not an awfull looking food from the ingredient list. But maybe there is something higher quality at the same price...


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for taking a look at that Anne. He pays $1.20 a pound.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

He should be able to get a better quality for that price. I am into Fromm 4-Star. (not classics) I pay about $1.20 per pound here and it's much higher quality.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Again, thanks Anne. I'll tell him. Very kind of you to weigh in on this topic.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd say those are better options and cheaper than this one. I also have issues with a few of their statements on their website (like all by products are by definition bad, which is false, as you are feeding by products if you are feeding raw correctly). I don't see an AAFCO formulation or feeding trial statement. Before I was able to get Natura at the vet school, I fed Diamond Large Breed Adult or Chicken Soup to my fosters. I'm not sure how much it is now as they have all gone up in price, but the Diamond was $22 for a 40 lbs bag and the Chicken Soup was $30 or so for a 35 lbs bag. Some people have issues with Diamond because of their recall though, but I usually had good success personally with both of those for their moderate price. Natura's HealthWise is another excellent buy (I think it's around $1 a pound) for the budget minded.


----------

